# Nikon add on Canonrumors?



## Thenoob (Mar 14, 2012)

Its at the top of the screen shot. Who approves the adds anyways. Just kinda shocked to see a Nikon add on a canon site. ???


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

it google adds, probably al the nikon carry on lately has got the ad bot all excited and frisky


----------



## hhelmbold (Mar 14, 2012)

And I don't suppose all the people talking about switching to Nikon or comparing Canon to Nikon is considered as advertising? 

In the end there is only one leader...


----------



## Thenoob (Mar 14, 2012)

I secretly feel more superior to all people who use Nikon instead of Canon. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

Google supplies the ads, there is little control over what they advertise. If you click on it, CR will get a couple of cents, so Nikon is spupporting Canon rumors


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you click on it, CR will get a couple of cents, so Nikon is spupporting Canon rumors



So nikon support CR through advertising clicks, and CR supports nikon through all the whingers on the forums...?


----------

